# ممكن تساعدوا مهندسة اتصالات والكترونيات !!



## ام دوت دي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين , قصتي هي اني ماكنت احب الاتصالات ابدا ولا كنت اتخيل اني بدخلها كنت داخلة هندسة ديكور بس لما دخلت هندسه عامه اول سنه ودرست كم مادة في الاتصالات حبيت التخصص ونقلت عليه السنه الثانيه بس المشكلة اني كنت اميل اكثر للالكترونيات وبجامعتي ندرس كل شي مو تخصص اتصالات بحث الحين انا اتخرجت ومو عارفه بايش اتوظف لما يسالوني ايش تخصصك؟
اجاوب اتصالات يقولوا يعني( سويتش وسنترالات وترانزميشن)
ولما اقول ابغى الكترونيك يقولوا يعني المسمى الوظيفي بيكون( فنيه):8: كيف وانا دارسه 5 سنين هندسة؟!

بليز ممكن تساعدوني هذه المشكلة بس بالسعودية واليمن ولا بكل مكان؟:86:
ولو ابغى ادرس ماجستير بيكون باي تخصص اتصالات ولا الكترونيات؟

اتمنى تساعدوني :11:


----------



## سناء سام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عادي اختي العزيزة احنا عنا بالجامعة تخصصنا في تشكيلة واسعة من التخصصات انا بدرس تكنولوجيا معلومات واتصالات
لسا ما تخرجت بس على وشك اتخرج وللاسف ما عندي خبرة ولا باشي 

ومش عارفة بكرة بس اتخرج كيف رح اشتغل لانو بجد ما عندي خبرة 
للاسف هالشي عند الجامعات العربية شكلها مش بس عندي وعندك 
مع تحياتي


----------



## المهندس سيسكو (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جميعنا نفس المشكلة


----------



## nacer_baker (28 سبتمبر 2010)

انا ايضا عندي نفس المشكل 
تخصصي اتصالات واميل للبرمجة
تخرجت هذه السنة 
و ما عندي خبرة بالاتصالات وفي التوظيف واحد يطلب سنة خبرة و واحد سنتين و واحد خمسة يعني ما هو الحل بالنسبة لحديث التخرج؟


----------



## abadee (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء
مجال تخصص الاتصالات ينبع من الالكترونيات
يعني انتي مهندسة الكترونيات قسم الاتصالات سواء سلكيه وا لاسلكيه

لكن في المجمل انتي مهندسة الكترونيات لأنك درستي اساسيات الالكترونيات من القطع الالكترونيه ووظائفها وقرائاتها

وللأسف ان في السعوديه مافيه مجال للعمل لخريجات الالكترونيات
لان عندنا صعب البنت تشتغل فنيه في الالكترونيات او الكهرباء في الميدان

ايضا مع الاسف ان المهندس الغير سعودي لما يجي يشتغل في السعوديه حيسمونه فني وليس مهندس
عندنا في العمل كثيرين مهندسين فلبينيين لكن مسماهم الوظيفي فني الكترونيات

ارجو ان اكون قد ادت
تحياتي


----------



## فيروز الجنة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكلتك عند الجميع فتحملي .. أنا أيضا مهندسة اتصالات ولكني لم أعمل ف مجالي وأصبت بصدمة ولكن ماذا أفعل كل الشركات تطلب الخبرة


----------



## SAMI741 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مجالكم رائع وتقدروا تواصلوا فيه بكل متعة وتجديد والشركات حتفتح ابوابها لكم
من الان حاولوا تركزوا على الدمج بين الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات لان التوجه الان هو تكنولوجيا الاتصالات
اقصد ان على مستوى الشركات الصغيرة حيكون هناك مجالات لكم
والله ولي التوفيق 
ومش ضروري ان الي يدخل اتصالات يكمل الماجستير في نفس المجال لان الشركات عندنا توجهها اشراف وادارة اكثر من تكنولوجيا اقصد انك تقدروا تكملوا في تخصصات ادارات تنفيذ او كنترول او حتا قانون حسب الوظيفة الي تحصلي عليها...


----------



## end of world (9 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع فعلا مثير للدراسة والاهتمام شكرا زميلتى على طرحه


----------



## angel2009 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اختي العزيزة 
انا ايضا واجهة نفس المشكلة انا خريجة اتصالات ولكن الان اعمل في اختصاص له علاقة بالحاسبات وبصراحة هذه مشكلة الجميع يعني نتخرج بدون خبرة ونعمل في غير اختصاصنا


----------



## alraheb0 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لا أعلم أين تكمن المشكلة و لكن بالنسبة للجنس اللطيف فإن العمل حقيقة من الصعب مطابقته مع الإختصاص ولست أدري ماهية الدراسة في جامعات السعودية وما هي المواد التي تدرسونها لتقديم بعض النصائح عن كيفية البدء باكتساب الخبرة 
ويتوجب علينا في هذا المنتدى طرح موضوع من أين تبدأ بعد التخرج وكل ذي خبرة يقدم بعض النصائح 
بالنسبة لي أنا مهندس ميكانيك وعندي خبرة عالية في تخصصي كما أني أمتلك خبرة عالية أيضا في اختصاصي الإلكترون والإتصالات وجميعها تعتمد على نقطة البداية


----------

